# Gracie ............ Look



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Sister,

How is life in your new home, I enjoyed playing in the run today and my silly human took pictures of me I decided I would pose for my sister


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww she's a sweet little fluff ball. She's done so well after her rough start.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Awww she's a sweet little fluff ball. She's done so well after her rough start.


she sure is, her and Gracie are very much alike - I loved helping them. Little Mazie holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My new mum let me type this, normally shes dead mean and stops me playin wiv the pooter, but its sooooooooo luvly to see my sis lookin so happy. Hows life treating you, its hard here, we have to play, eat, sleep and play some more, its really hard, and I have to fit time in to do a bit of cute practice so I dont stop bein cute. Are you still playin that game with the other dad, the one where you pretend youre going to give him a kiss then turn away, thats such a funny game. Love you sis, Gracie xxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> My new mum let me type this, normally shes dead mean and stops me playin wiv the pooter, but its sooooooooo luvly to see my sis lookin so happy. Hows life treating you, its hard here, we have to play, eat, sleep and play some more, its really hard, and I have to fit time in to do a bit of cute practice so I dont stop bein cute. Are you still playin that game with the other dad, the one where you pretend youre going to give him a kiss then turn away, thats such a funny game. Love you sis, Gracie xxx


dook dook, Gracie, its great to catch up, I love playing games on our dad he thinks one day I will kiss, ha ha he dosent know how strong minded I am does he lol Your home sounds great, I made some new pals since you left, Cinders that little polecat we play fight


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh very cute ....havent been on in long time nice to see some names i remember. x


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

little cracker:thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

bordie said:


> little cracker:thumbup1:


Thanks Bordie she was a rescue I took on and brought back from near death here is her picture when i got her. her sister was also in a mess too.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Thanks Bordie she was a rescue I took on and brought back from near death here is her picture when i got her. her sister was also in a mess too.


Doesn't look like the same ferret Keith, she looks so gorgeously healthy now.


----------

